# Ban Hammer GAME!!! (ban the person above you for random reasons)



## stinkocheeze (Mar 14, 2010)

lol another game.
i gets really fun if people are creative


Rules:
-you must say "i ban insertnamehere for insertreasonhere"
-have fun
-don't screw up the thread


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 14, 2010)

I ban stinkocheeze for making this thread


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 14, 2010)

nome


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 14, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> I ban stinkocheeze for making this thread


I ban stinkocheeze for banning himself


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow. They just ask for it now.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 14, 2010)

am I having déjà vu?


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2010)

I ban masterofthebass for saying something that doen't make any sense.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 14, 2010)

I ban Owen for banning an Admin.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

i ban korean cuber for living in florida i think


----------



## Jude (Mar 14, 2010)

Instead of this game, can't we just give everyone over the age of 18 admin rights, and just let them actually ban people for being annoying?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I ban no one because this is a lame thread.


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 14, 2010)

i ban ben for no reason


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

I insist this thread was closed earlier.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> I insist this thread was closed earlier.



I ban Dene for ruining the fun.


----------



## (R) (Mar 14, 2010)

I ban iasimp1997 for having #s in his name


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 14, 2010)

I ban (R) because I hate Rs.


----------



## cached (Mar 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> bunchaspam


----------



## littlejkim (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys. Be careful. Look at the others above you. The first 6 people who posted were banned. (except higher ranked people)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 14, 2010)

I liek bans


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 15, 2010)

I BAN ALL OF YOU FOR BEING BANNED! THIS IS KINDA STUPID...


----------



## Feryll (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh well. I'd prefer to see what it's like to be banned. But for the rest of you, don't post unless you want to get banned. Isn't this a little cruel, mods? And can someone permaban chinesed00d? Look at the last post he made.


----------



## Samania (Mar 15, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> I BAN ALL OF YOU FOR BEING BANNED! THIS IS KINDA STUPID...



I ban you for banning other people. and saying this is stupid cuz its not >:|

edit: okay now it is O-o


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 15, 2010)

I ban samania for being domo


----------



## Escher (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh man, this thread was a friggin genius idea.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 15, 2010)

i would like too see how it looks like to get banned


----------



## 1337_$p34|<3r (Mar 15, 2010)

i ban myself for no reason xD

oh wait. this is a rubbish first post


----------



## ianini (Mar 15, 2010)

Sticky!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 15, 2010)

I ban ianini for playing with the gorilla glue again.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 15, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> am I having déjà vu?



i ban masterofthebass for being too happy and breathing 5 decibals over the average


----------



## SebCube (Mar 15, 2010)

I ban CuBeOrDiE for banning masterofthebass.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 18, 2010)

I ban SebCube for having an ugly cat as avatar


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 18, 2010)

I ban luisgepeto for stealing an album cover for his avatar.


----------



## 1337_$p34|<3r (Mar 20, 2010)

i ban all of you guys for not posting in this thread anymore. fail.


----------



## jimwang17 (Mar 27, 2010)

post a lamp and a kangaroo


----------



## jimwang17 (Mar 27, 2010)

I ban zis drunken kangaroo


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I ban dat kangaroo for not drinking darker beer


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't ban Slowpoke because he evolves into my favorite Pokemon! (not Slowking. Slowbro is who I am referring to)


----------

